# Chesterfield Tunnel, Derbyshire, November 2018



## HughieD

*1. The History*
Chesterfield tunnel was situated just south of the old Chesterfield Central Station. The Manchester Sheffield & Lincolnshire Railway (MS&LR) arrived in Chesterfield in June 1892 with the Central Station on the so-called 'Chesterfield loop'; an extension of north-south Great Central Railway line between Nottingham and Sheffield route that by-passed Staveley. On departing Chesterfield Central towards Nottingham the line passed immediately through a straight tunnel of 474 yards in length which then emerged from under Hollis Lane. Towards the tunnel's southern end there was a single full-width ventilation shaft.

North portal on the last day of passenger service, Saturday 2nd March(?) 1963 (photo: © George W Martin).


chesterfield tunnel 

Although passenger services were suspended in June 1963, the tunnel continued to serve Hydes Siding until January 1964. However, the tunnel's northern portal and 25 yards of brickwork were cut back to accommodate Chesterfield's new Inner Relief Road in 1984. A nice side-story, however, saw the original date stone from northern portal (visible in the picture above) removed and finally given a new home in the abutment wall at Hollingwood Lock, in August 2011, having been earlier removed in back in 1984 and left in a secret location until then. More on that story HERE

Meanwhile, at the south end, the 85-yard section from the shaft to the portal was also lost, with an access ramp constructed for inspection and maintenance purposes. Today, the southern end remains open, with concrete retaining walls either side. The tunnel has suffered without effective drainage and is prone to flooding, which has reached several feet on occasions.

The southern portal circa 1984:


chesterfield tunnel 2 
*

2. The Explore*
Had previously had this one on my radar then subsequently forgotten about it. That is until @tarkovsy and his very recent report. So on a dull November morn myself and two non-forum members thought we'd pay it a visit. It's no Haddon Tunnel but it's still worth a look and is interesting from the point of view of where it is located and that it appears to be the sole remaining relic of Chesterfield's former Central Station. And as Tarkovsky says in his report, it's hard to get in and out without getting spotted; we too had on-lookers on the way out. Anyway, on with the pictures.

*3. The Pictures*

Down the modern ramp we go:


Chesterfield Tunnel 05 
and in:


Chesterfield Tunnel 06 


img9409 


img9412 


img9414 

…and through:


img9403 


img9400 

Here the central drainage channel can be clearly seen:


img9390 

Oxides leaching through the tunnel wall:


img9387 


img9382 


img9377 


img9375 

And to end of the old section:


img9371 

Before it is replaced by concrete:


img9362 

And the access shaft at the end:


img9350 


Chesterfield Tunnel 01 


Chesterfield Tunnel 04 

But no way out:


Chesterfield Tunnel 02


----------



## Mikeymutt

Very nice hughie.i love a nice rail way tunnel.nithing really compares to haddon now.looks a busy area


----------



## The Wombat

Excellent photos mate 
Been on my list for a while too
I remember seeing a report from this 6 years ago, and the floor was covered in a horrible looking orange goo


----------



## Wrench

Do like a good tunnel
Nice work sir


----------



## DarrenGreen

10 mins from my house that. Bang on. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HughieD

DarrenGreen said:


> 10 mins from my house that. Bang on. Thanks for sharing.



No problem at all!


----------

